
Entire Georgia Town Evacuated Due to Train Derailment - DoreenMichele
http://time.com/5458065/georgia-evacuated-train-derailment/
======
r00fus
Does anybody know what was in the cars?

~~~
Nicksil
It's stated in the article.

>The Dooly County Sheriff’s Office said in a Facebook statement that some cars
contained pressurized propane, requiring evacuation within a half-mile of the
accident.

